# Chris Arreola vs Vitali Klitschko: Heavyweight



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris Arreola vs Vitali Klitschko: Heavyweight 9/26


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Vitali Klitschko won


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Not only did Klit win he left Arreola sobbing like a little girl. Wah I will be back wah


----------

